# Conversation with a Know-It-All about GSD’s that is clueless:



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

“Pretty German Shepherd you got there. I always liked the Sables.”
“He is an Alsatian Shepherd and is Undercoated Taupe.”
“Oh, I’m sorry. Not familiar with the Alsatian Shepherd, I know that German Shepherds were called Alsatians in the UK for many years.”
“Well, that’s OK. I have had him for a few months now and got him from Eddie J.” (You are supposed to know who Eddie J. is.) 
“Uh, OK. Well have a nice day.”
“Yeah, you as well. You shouldn’t use that type of leash you know.”
“Why not? It is just a simple leather leash, nothing wrong with that is there?”
“Leather distracts the dog’s attention and the chrome clasp is poisonous.”
“Really, I never heard that before.”
“Well, I am not surprised; most people don’t take the time to do their research. You should also get that nylon collar off. Nylon against the coat promotes infection is the ears”
“Hmm, well I will take that under advisement.”
“I see your dog has the Mid-Atlantic gene.”
“Mid-Atlantic gene?”
“I can tell by looking at their feet. You should probably keep an eye out for early dementia, or you can add used olive oil to their diet. That will keep away the dementia as well as rickets.”
“Rickets? OK. I will look into that. Thanks.”
“You know, I don’t mean to intrude, but I have studied dogs a long time and have to tell you that you are holding that leash all wrong.”
“Oh, that’s OK. I don’t mind. See ya later.”
“Never hold a leash with your whole hand; you should keep it between the thumb and ring finger. If you make a fist by accident a well bred Alsatian Shepherd will attack. It is in their breeding.”
“Well I will remember that, by the way your dog just went pee-pee on your shoe.”
“Yeah, he is supposed to, he is telling me you make him nervous.”

Now it is your turn: Continue this. What do you say next and what does he say.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

LOL well I can't say on here what I would say in person or I'd probably see banned under my name  Know it alls and I don't get along very well


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:

How did you keep a straight face?


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

but don't forget about asking what kind of food is being fed and then being told that's wrong.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I would tell him that my dog is on the all chocolate diet. Haven't you heard of it? Dark chocolate - good for the heart and cognitive development.

Actually, nah, I don't think I would kid around like that because with my luck that would be the one thing he would think was a good idea and might be dumb enough to feed his dog chocolate.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I swear to God this guy two days ago asked me when I was getting another GSD because they shouldn't be alone as the younger one learns from the older one.

I told him one was enough and that _I_ will teach the dog what I want it to know.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

DWP said:


> “Well I will remember that, by the way your dog just went pee-pee on your shoe.”
> “Yeah, he is supposed to, he is telling me you make him nervous.”


:rofl:Can't top that!


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a half show line working line female, and she has a small roach...is that what you call it? It's not severe at all and you can hardly tell it's there unless she is standing a certain way, anyway my neighbor tells me,


"I noticed your dog has a bump on her back? Yeah, she has that because you aren't running her. You need to take her running so her spine can stretch out and straighten it out. If you don't run her then she is going to have all sorts of health issues and arthritis in her back."

"Mmhm. Thanks...."


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Taupe undercoat! Will attack if you make a fist! Supposed to pee on his shoes! 

Priceless bits of little known info! THANKS! :rofl:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

OP, LOL......please tell me that was really not a real conversation!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

BroncoK said:


> I have a half show line working line female, and she has a small roach...is that what you call it? It's not severe at all and you can hardly tell it's there unless she is standing a certain way, anyway my neighbor tells me,
> 
> 
> "I noticed your dog has a bump on her back? Yeah, she has that because you aren't running her. You need to take her running so her spine can stretch out and straighten it out. If you don't run her then she is going to have all sorts of health issues and arthritis in her back."
> ...


Wow. Just Wow....I know I'm ignorant. I haven't heard of a Taupe Undercoat.....

I do know that my last GSD (dark sable) was a "wolf Hybrid" many times...there are so many experts where I live it's a joy....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I see a lot of this know-it-all-ism in my line of work. The worst? The Labradoodle people. I got a lady on the phone with an "f4 Australian Labradoodle", and started telling me all about how the Australian and the American Labradoodles are distinct varieties, and how they don't shed and yadayadayada... then her husband said, "You know, I get a lot of hair in the brush when I brush her, why is that? Because this breed doesn't shed, I know..."

I said, "You have hair in the brush because your dog, like every dog except hairless dogs, will shed to some degree."

He looked at me like I was from outer space.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Just had to hear about a family member's GSD whose parents are both imported service dogs. They were service dogs when they were imported. The litters they produce are all service dogs.

My relative got a pup to accompany her on trail rides because she has seizures but they haven't been able to train the pup to stop nipping at the horse. They got a shock collar and that seems to help. It's too bad my dog is neutered cause we could have had puppies for all of the family.

I drink a lot at family events.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OMG, not only funny but rather scarey! LOL


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, that tops my list. I think I would have just said 'we are on a mission, gotta go, have a nice day' and never looked back. Just have to shake your head sometimes hahaha.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this would be priceless if the conversation took place in a vet's office LOL..Id have dragged my vet into it


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would have walked away.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> OMG, not only funny but rather scarey! LOL


My thoughts exactly! I hope that wasn't real, or that dog is in for it....there's no way I could have contained myself! Not a chance.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Conversations like this are when you just smile and nod.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

DWP said:


> “Well I will remember that, by the way your dog just went pee-pee on your shoe.”[/SIZE][/FONT]
> “Yeah, he is supposed to, he is telling me you make him nervous.”
> 
> Now it is your turn: Continue this. What do you say next and what does he say.


I’m going to play the game! Here is how I imagine a conversation like this would play out….

Me: Oh, sorry I made your dog nervous. I’ll be on my way now. 
The know-it-all: Well, you know, you can’t just walk away…
Me: Why not, your dog is clearly in distress.
The know-it-all: Do you not know a thing about these dogs… I thought everyone had read Gene Q (again, supposed to know who that is). If you had, you would know that when leaving a dog that has displayed their discomfort, you have to circle around my dog three times and then bow before leaving. If you don’t, I will not be to blame if my dog attacks you.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah that's what I do, smile and nod and try to leave as soon ask can. Sadly it seems like it's often the people who think they're experts and actually know nothing who are the most vocal and try to "educate" other people! Like the people I'd always overhear telling someone they were with that my Golden Retriever was an Irish Setter as we walked past them, or the ones who tell people not to go near a dog wearing a headcollar because it's aggressive since it has a muzzle on.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

She is also at my petsmart, I know I know, I shouldnt be bringing her into petsmart. But a girl there has told me about frog gsd and suggested my pure Czech and ddr girl may be froggy, our treats may be laced with radiation, I should not allow her to ever bark or it will be a problem, and when the petsmart head trainer said me and another guy could enter the pen to let our dogs play she interrupted because I used a hula hoop which her friend trainer had purchased.
Also the other day at the rc field a lady tried to teach me out of the blue to scruff Apache? She had been complementing her behavior vs her own gsd and then decides to offed that horrible advice? THats the second person at the rc field to suggest that, Apache does go nuts when I fly my heli though LOL.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Not real*

I am sorry, I should have made it clear I was just trying to be funny. It is just an exagerated example of what we all run into now and then. I made it all up. 

Unfortunately, I may not have gone far enough with this parody. It seems my imaginary idiot may exist.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I assumed it was an exaggerated story and that's what made it funny. I think at some point we will all hear from experts *sigh*.

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Now THAT was funny!

I love when people ask me if I'm SURE my dog is a FULL blooded GSD cause THEY'VE never heard of a longcoat GSD before. 

Nope...he's a chow/lab mix!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG Lakl This dear lady once made the comment looking at Rusty that she didn't know labs had pointy ears. lol But I am bad at putting all large dogs into the mastiff family. 

Man-LC have the deepest richest colors-gorgeous.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I'm starting to be glad I live in Iowa. I seriously haven't had a conversation like this out on the street. Now, I DO see these conversations play out in some of the threads. I know there are people with more experience than others but experience does NOT make one an expert..it just makes one lucky at what they did at the time.

the extent of my conversations go ...them : "wow that's a beautiful german shepherd me : thank you ... them :how old? me: 5 months -- them: She's so well behaved for 5 months old...good job" me: thank you ......then we walk 


that's it. that's all I have heard so far.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

LifeofRiley said:


> I’m going to play the game! Here is how I imagine a conversation like this would play out….
> 
> Me: Oh, sorry I made your dog nervous. I’ll be on my way now.
> The know-it-all: Well, you know, you can’t just walk away…
> ...


 
LOLLOL! I wanted to play, too, but couldn't think of anything as clever to pick up with. Good one!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I did have a guy tell me that Gabe's coat was too "dry and rough" once. (It's not.) He said that I should slather Gabe with bacon grease and let him soak for an hour without letting him lick, and that would soften his coat.



....I think one of us would end up in the ER if I greased my dog and then tried to hold him down to stop him from licking.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I completely believed this was a real conversation! I've had some "experts" tell me some really idiotic stuff about German Shepherds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

